# Bräuchte mal Hilfe beim Sortieren der Zahlen



## Kremsn (10. Jun 2009)

Wieder mal hab ichs nich hinbekommen, nen Pseudocode in Quellcode zu transformieren.

Hier der Pseudocode für Sortieren durch Einfügen in pascal:


```
[B]procedure[/B] Auswahlsort ([B]var[/B] a : sequence) // was ist sequence?
[B]var[/B]
i, j, min : integer:
t: item ; {Hilfsspeicher} //was ist item?
[B]begin[/B]
   [B]for [/B]i := 1 [B]to [/B]N-1 [B]do[/B]
       [B]begin[/B]
          {bestimme die Position min des kleinsten 
            unter den Elementen a[i],...,a[N]}
            min := i;
            [B]for [/B]j:=i+1 [B]to [/B]N [B]do[/B]
             [B]if [/B]a[j].key <a[min].key
                [B]then [/B]min := j;
              {vertausche Elemente an Position i und Position min}
              t := a[min]
              a[min] = a[i];
              a[i] := t;
         [B]end[/B]
[B]end     [/B]
```

Und hier mein Java_code dazu: 

```
public class Auswahlsort {
	
	static int[] auswahlsort(int[] array){
		
		int i, j , min;
		int t;
		
		for (i = 0; i <array.length; i++){
			min = i;
			for (j = i+1; j <array.length; j++){
				
				if (array[j] < array[min]){
					min = j;
					t=array[min];
					array[min] = array[i];
					array[i] = t;
				}
			}
		}
		return array;
		
	}


public static void main(String[] args){
	
	int[] Auswahlsort1 = auswahlsort(new int[]{15,2,43,17,4,8,47} );
	System.out.println(Auswahlsort1);
}
}
```


kommt nur Grütze raus wenn ich den ausführ. Vielleicht weiß wer weiter?thx


----------



## Marco13 (10. Jun 2009)

System.out.println(java.util.Arrays.toString(Auswahlsort1));


----------



## SlaterB (10. Jun 2009)

im Originalcode ist wohl
> for j:=i+1 to N do
> if a[j].key <a[min].key
>                then min := j;

eine abgeschlossene Schleife, danach wird nur EINMAL getauscht (abgesehen von der äußeren i-Schleife)

-----

in deinem Code vertauschst du du array_ evtl. mehrere Male mit array[j], wobei gar nicht geklärt ist, ob array größer oder kleiner array[j] ist,
es wird nur array[j] mit array[min] verglichen_


----------



## Kremsn (13. Jun 2009)

Danke für die Hilfe, hat geklappt, war ja nur noch ne Klammer an der falschen Stelle.


----------

